

Matt Mullenweg on Wordpress - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/07/17/BU5P11MA4R.DTL

======
dshah
I wish there were more details on the engineering team in the article. All
they say is "25 engineers working remotely".

Would be interesting to know what the growth in the engineering team has been
from the early days, and how they are distributed geographically.

------
azharcs
I don't know which venture funding they are talking about. This article is
like a mini-biography of Matt Mullenwag and Wordpress.

~~~
ctingom
I've met him, he's pretty cool.

------
trevorturk
Just a small point - you can use WP as a CMS and make money doing so. I've
actually been using WP to house technical documentation for over 3 years now.
I've got a couple of plugins built for this purpose available here:

<http://almosteffortless.com/wordpress/>

